# Mobile RPI increases - Potential for increase above the RPI



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Just thought I would share something I noticed with the recent RPI increase on mobile phone contracts. 

So last month I negotiated a new Sim Only deal with EE. I was offered 10GB for £14.99 over a 12m contract. Worked for me as it included the BT Sport App, which is usually £5. 

I received an email today about the RPI increase, which I was aware of. Annoying but a norm now unfortunately. Using their calculator, it would have resulted in an increase of 61p, so my new monthly payment would be £15.60. 

Annoying, but expected. 

However....

When I looked at my bill, I noticed that I am actually on a plan that costs £28.99 and I was given a loyalty discount of £14, making the cost the agreed £14.99. I wasn’t explained of this, and to be honest I wouldn’t have really cared if it was explained to me at the time. 

But then I read one of the terms on the RPI increase. It applies to the full plan cost, and then discounts are applied after, which do not get an increase in line with RPI (obviously...). 

So the RPI increase on a £28.99 results in a new cost of £30.18. Minus the £14 discount means my new monthly cost is now £16.18. That’s an increase of £1.19, double the increase I was expecting!!!

I rang and complained as I didn’t think this was fair. Theoretically they could put me on a plan costing £100 and give me a discount of £85 and I would be expected to pay an extra £4 due to RPI! Thankfully they applied a further £1.50 discount and I was happy with that as it means I don’t have to deal with any RPI increase (intact a slight discount), but thought I would share incase others have mobile deals of similar structure. 

The cynic in me would think they set up deals like this on purpose, but perhaps it was honest mistake....perhaps....!


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Sadly it’s the norm, even with Vodafone and their advantage discount on sim only plans. However last year it was 56p/month extra for me. Basically the equivalent of skipping 2 coffee treats from Starbucks on the odd occasion I can’t be bothered to make one from home.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I got the email that mine is going up too. 

I had an interesting argument with EE last month. I took out the FREE Apple Music 6 month trial. I cancelled it before the end of the 6 months. As soon as I text to cancel it stopped immediately. 

Then on my next bill there was A £10 charge for Apple Music. I used the online chat to solve the issue. 

Apparently that was correct as I pay my bill in advance. Trying to explain that I was still within my FREE 6 months and I had given notice to cancel didn't make much difference. Then also pointing out I had been charged £10 for a service i couldn't access now either didn't matter. 

She had to ask her manager to give me a special circumstances refund.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cheers for the heads up.

Vodafone advantage is rubbish on sim only deals.

I went from them to 3. Vodafone couldn't get near it.

13GB, unlimited minutes and texts, £12 a month. Plus I did it through topcash so get £60 cash back, factoring that over a year makes my contract £7 a month.

I'm King of the Jews! :lol:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I had a feeling it was probably old news....

I just thought it was particularly crap considering I only signed up last month...! Happy with the £14.99 and 4.1% increase, but not 8% just because of how the decided to structure it!


----------

